# 2018 SCB Recon



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 SCB Recon being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp SHO (352 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a matching McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS9 CARBON at Helm, Lowrance HDS12 CARBON on bow, 3d structure scan transducer & regular transducer, Minn Kota Terrova 36v 112lb i-Pilot w/quick release bracket â€" batteries & battery charger, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, JL Audio Bluetooth Knob, (6) Wet Sounds speakers, 12â€ Wet Sounds subwoofer w/amp, Bobâ€™s jackplate w/LED indicator switch, easy access hatch to bilge, (2) rear dry storage boxes, transom livewell, rear gunnel mounted rod holders, extended raised console w/integrated livewell, seat frame w/carbon fiber black wrapped bucket seats on sliders, center console w/double pipe burn bar, bow dry storage, LED light bar, blue LED deck lights and navigation lights.

Stealthy looking SCB Recon 100% water ready today!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRABNTY!! Priced at $79,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

